# Has anybody tried a paper plate for a weed guard?



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It occured to my while wasting my time up in the blind (localized EHD) that these would fuction in a couple different ways. If you drilled a 1/2 hole in the center and a series of small holes around the center, you would have a lot less hassle then weed guard fiber. You would cut a slice to the center hole for placing around the tree or cutting. By placing the cone on the paper plate up the water will flow to the center at least for the first year until the plate starts to rot. It should last for a couple of years as a weed guard. I would also use a couple on nails to hold it in place for the wind. I always nail the pines anyway for the trace minerals (old xmas tree farmer trick). Anybody try this?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Spray with furniture wax and they'll last longer....they work great!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been using newspapers around my garden plants successfully for the last few years in keeping the weeks down. Your idea just added to my arsenol against weeds. 

Thanks.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't use paper plates but I have some old buffer pad backers or some such thing that I have been using for years for assorted purposes (trees and maters).

They work just fine if they don't blow away.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

scrap carpet can be used too


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

I found one of those $200 POOLS THAT WAS SCRAPPED and am going to start cutting sections off it to use around my trees. Old pool liners I believe are overlooked as a recyclable for just such a purpose. If they work I will talk to my local installer of pools and get some older replaced liners to use. No reason to think they would not work???


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Aluminum pie tins from store bought pies work a long time.


----------

